# Ventipulmin substitute



## dixie (30 March 2016)

My horse has just been diagnosed as having COPD, although I'm just suspicious its a bad cough due to being in more this winter and using hay.  However, he's just finished a course of Ventipulmin and want to look for some alternative on a day to day basis and am looking for suggestions.

Feedmark do one called Clarity that looks ok but seems pricey.  Not sure what others are around?


----------



## Lisa2manyponies (30 March 2016)

my copd pony does very well on global herbs airways she also has turmeric


----------



## JillA (30 March 2016)

My livery fed hers boswellia, it has just stopped controlling it though so she is on steroids and Ventipulmin. I am trying to persuade her to let the mare live out but she likes to have them stabled as much as she can


----------



## Andalucian (30 March 2016)

Vet recommended EQUISTRO SECRETA PRO as a long term alternative. It's legal for competition too.


----------



## dixie (30 March 2016)

Andalucian said:



			Vet recommended EQUISTRO SECRETA PRO as a long term alternative. It's legal for competition too.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that's interesting and at least they are listing the ingredients online.  Interesting to read it states Vitamin E as well which is what I've also been recommended to give him per my vet (for other issues).


----------



## sychnant (30 March 2016)

Winergy Ventilate has worked wonders for mine


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 March 2016)

There's also a cheaper alternative to Ventipulmin, a syrup called Dilaterol.


----------



## shergar (30 March 2016)

dixie said:



			My horse has just been diagnosed as having COPD, although I'm just suspicious its a bad cough due to being in more this winter and using hay.  However, he's just finished a course of Ventipulmin and want to look for some alternative on a day to day basis and am looking for suggestions.

Feedmark do one called Clarity that looks ok but seems pricey.  Not sure what others are around?
		
Click to expand...

Google    FEEDING LICORICE TO HORSES  ,I ordered some today  from  MEDI PET CARE price £10 21 AND £I 50 postage  for 900grams   .


----------



## Lgd (1 April 2016)

Coff Less from Equine America, worked brilliantly on our COPD lad to the point he only needed inhalers in late April and May when the May flower started (which he was allergic to). 
Inhalers are a much better alternative to ventipulmin. Don't need expensive equine ones either, our vet uses human ones with a spacer device with a mask on to give it.


----------



## Northern Hare (1 April 2016)

Try NAF Respirator Boost - it's fantastic stuff but you need to give your horse a full course!  I found it works better for my horse than Ventipulmin.


----------

